# 1935 Hawthorne project finished.



## rustyspoke66 (May 1, 2010)

Just finished cleaning up my 35 Hawthorne. Original paint, picked it up on ebay a couple of months ago and found a matching correct tank here on the CABE. Tires are aftermarket but ride great.


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (May 1, 2010)

Wow!  It looks great!


----------



## supper15fiets (May 3, 2010)

very nice! the tires looks great to, with that diamond tread to the side! love it!


----------



## Oldbikes (May 3, 2010)

Great match up with the tank!  The Cabe is a treasure trove of parts!


----------



## MartyW (May 3, 2010)

Great looking bike, good job on it.


----------



## STRADALITE (May 3, 2010)

Cool looking tires. What are they?

Josh


----------



## DonChristie (May 3, 2010)

Sweetness!


----------

